
The Jobs Most Likely to Be Taken Over by Robots in the Near Future - ourmandave
http://lifehacker.com/the-jobs-most-likely-to-be-taken-over-by-robots-in-the-1755312803
======
nerdponx
Cool. The embedded interactive chart didn't load for me -- I had to follow the
link out to the Tableau dashboard:
[https://public.tableau.com/profile/mckinsey.analytics#!/vizh...](https://public.tableau.com/profile/mckinsey.analytics#!/vizhome/AutomationandUSjobs/Technicalpotentialforautomation)

